#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Esam

** **     ݡ       ѡ       .       ʡ      ǡ          .             .                               **   .        ɡ   ɡ  ʡ              .



                  80    .   4 %    25 %     (   TIME ɡ   2011).        2005      1975   59   ǡ          4 - 5      2005.           75%    21    (       ).
  [h=]2[/h] 

1  2  3  
3.1    4  5   6  7      2050 8  9   10    200811    12   2011  13  14    15 


 [h= ]2[/h]               .     ɡ                 .
 [h= ]2[/h]   ɡ                   (   )       .            :      ɡ          .
    ʡ          .                       1%   .
    :  CH4  C2H6  C3H8  C4H10.   .   -161.6 C -88 C -42 C -0.5 C  (-258.9 -127.5 -43.6 -31.1 F)
    C5-7  ɡ  ɡ  .            .      C6H14  C12H26        ().       C10  C15.         C10  C20.           .         .
 



          C16  C20.
    C20  ɡ         ѡ ʡ        .
                   :

  : 40  70 C   : 60  100 C    : 100- 150 C    : 120  150 C    : 150  300 C    : 250  350 C    /  : > 300 C     : ѡ ʡ ڡ  .
 [h= ]2[/h]    **             .             .     ʡ       .          ڡ      .       ѡ           .
           ǡ           .               .                     .      .  20%          .

( )     ء            .           .         ɡ         .       ɡ    (electrical submersible pumps ESPs)    .                             .           25  35%  .
**              .           ɡ     ء                       .        ǡ                 .       (Thermally-enhanced oil recovery methods TEOR)        ء        .          ɡ     (TEOR)    .         ()           ѡ     .                  ɡ    10%    .        (TEOR)   -ڡ         .        .      5  15%     .
 [h=   ]3[/h]   
     .


      ء        .                 .                     .   "" (""  )               .                 .        ѡ         .
           .        200            .
 [h= ]2[/h]   
      ١٩٣٨


              .         .   ѡ         .
             ѡ          .                .        ء      **                         .    .
       1853    .          **    .         ǡ      ǡ          (  )        .         **               1861.
**     1859    - .            .       .                       .               "  "    .
         1910       ǡ   ɡ  ǡ ߡ    .
       1955             .    1973   1979       .                70 %         .                С       .                  .       .        (2004)      40      .        .                                       .
    90%           .    40%       ɡ    2%    .                  ʡ        ɡ       .          ɡ        .  80%        ء  62.5 %    :   ɡ   ɡ ޡ ʡ .    3% .
 [h=  ]2[/h]       ɡ                 ѡ   .          ɡ    (    )     1986      70%                   .                 .       ͡     ѡ         .                           ǡ   ǡ    .
                       .       CO 2        .             CO 2       .         ʡ              .
                . ӡ            .              ɡ                 .        (        ).              (  ).
 [h= ]2[/h] _ :  _ 
 
 M. King Hubbert's original 1956 prediction of world petroleum production rates.


 
 2004 U.S. government predictions for oil production other than in OPEC and the former Soviet Union


   ʡ     ء               .       .                    .                      .
             .   *. *                            .    ɡ          1971                     1973 .        ɡ        .     2        ѡ         **        2006     14% .
   (            )         .      ɡ                 19891995  19952000.                                        .     **      2007     .
            2005       2008  .         46     ޡ        .
 [h=     2050 ]2[/h]   
           2004      80   .             11 (   )     .[1][2].


       3.5                            2100.                                .                                .
                     .        ǡ                     .        ɡ      .            ()              .                   .
                  ѡ             ǡ   4 %        .              10 - 20   (        ).
 [h= ]2[/h]         ( **  **)      API (American Petroleum Institute API).    (**K. ** **)         "  "         ""       ʡ         .
    :

**    15         ** .       ǡ ǡ          ء      ** .    .   "  " (West Texas Intermediate WTI)   .     -   .  ǡ        .  ǡ        .
    :

     (  )   ( )  
          ǡ    .         .         ݡ    ʡ   .
   [1]
 [h=  ]2[/h]      Exxon Mobile   2007    40   .      ADAC Motorwelt   2009.
 
      ١٨6١  ٢٠٠7.     .          



             (. . -  )    (New York Mercantile Exchange NYMEX)  ** ǡ        (International Petroleum Exchange IPE)  ** .        (       API   )  .                   (Over-the-counter trading)                   .        ء  **     " + 0.25  ).  (IPE)  65%           **.         **   .                "  ".
             2.0          .             .            ѡ               .                       .        .                               .             2003-2005          .
 
     2008     ϡ 


                  .             ء               ɡ                  .
          1999                   .       ɡ       2000        2001          40    50      2004 ( [2]).    2004             53       55                      .         2005           65            .
        (  )                (West Texas Intermediate WTI).         .     (International Petroleum Exchange IPE)       .

 [h=   2008]2[/h]        2007         60    2007   2008   80       100                2008    147.27                                  2008.    60                   32%      .
 [h=   ]2[/h]   
        1920 - 2005 ()     ().


*      (2007)*
(  / )





 
10,248
8,038

 
9,874
7,054

 
8,457


 
4,034
2,326

 
3,912


 
3,500
1,381

 
3,422
1,055

 
2,948
2,507

 
2,697
2,055

 
2,670
1,960

 
2,616
2,291

 
2,565
2,340

 
2,353
2,082

 
2,277


 
2,174
1,907

 

1,711

 

1,584

 

1,213


        ()ɡ          [h=  2011  ]2[/h]   85    ǡ        21%.   4%      25%     .            ɡ      30% .
    EWG             2008  2011                     .        2020  100            60   .        .    EWG            44             115   .
 [h= ]2[/h]  **  : 
 




 *      (2007)*
( )




 
565.3

 
179.2

 
136.3

 
115

 
101.5

 
97.8

 
80

 
60

 
41.3

 
36.2

 
30

 
21

 
16

 
15.2

 
12.4

 
12.3

 
11.8


        7٨٪ (٩٣٩  )     [3]
[h=   ]2[/h] 
 : _  :    _ - : James Howard Kunstler-  : (2005).- : Atlantic Monthly Press.-  (ID)  : 0871138883.



 : __ - : -  : (2004).- : .-  (ID)  : .



 : _  : _ - : -  : (2004).- : .-  (ID)  : .



 : __ - : Amory B. Lovins-  : (2004).- : Rocky Mountain Institute.-  (ID)  : 1881071103.



 : _Hubbert's Peak :   _ - : -  : (2003).- : .-  (ID)  : .



 : _   :  _ - : Vaclav Smil-  : (2003).- : The MIT Press.-  (ID)  : 0262194929.



 : _:    _ - : Daniel Yergin-  : (1991).- : Simon & Schuster.-  (ID)  : 0671502484.



 : _   :   _ -  : Harold F. Williamson and Arnold R. Daum-  : (1959).-  : Northwestern University Press.-  (ID)  : .



 : _  :  _ -  : Harold F. Williamson Ralph L. Andreano Arnold R. Daum and  Gilbert C. Klose-  : (1963).- : Northwestern University  Press.-  (ID)  : .



     /     2008  See More:

----------

